# Subsidio de desempleo?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, does anyone know more about the Subsidio de desempleo?

In Engish, I only found this:



> Non-contributory benefits
> 
> The 'Subsidio de desempleo' is a non-contributory benefit targeted to those who no-longer qualify for the contributory benefits due to duration of unemployment or lack of contributions and is means-dependant.


Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> Hello, does anyone know more about the Subsidio de desempleo?
> 
> In Engish, I only found this:
> 
> ...


isn't this the 400€ & some odd a month which is paid to the long term unemployed when their paro runs out?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> isn't this the 400€ & some odd a month which is paid to the long term unemployed when their paro runs out?


Yes!
The OP needs info about prestación por desempleo.
I haven't seen anything in English
Hang on a minute. Look at this! This has everythiing you need to know about evrything it seem! Page 27
http://ec.europa.eu/employment_social/empl_portal/SSRinEU/Your%20social%20security%20rights%20in%20Spain_en.pdf


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> isn't this the 400€ & some odd a month which is paid to the long term unemployed when their paro runs out?


 what's "paro" ?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!


thought so - don't know anything else about it though, so I had a google - apparently there are nine types!

Tipos de Subsidios por Desempleo


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!
> The OP needs info about prestación por desempleo.
> I haven't seen anything in English


Hi, I just would like to know if I move to Spain and things go pear shaped...is there any safety net for me (I still hold Italian citizenship) or not at all since I never lived/worked in Spain?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> Hi, I just would like to know if I move to Spain and things go pear shaped...is there any safety net for me (I still hold Italian citizensip) or not at all since I never lived/worked in Spain?
> 
> Thank you


no - no safety net at all if you've never lived nor worked here previously

sorry


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> thought so - don't know anything else about it though, so I had a google - apparently there are nine types!
> 
> Tipos de Subsidios por Desempleo


Yes!

But it's all Spanish to me 

Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Buscador federado


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> what's "paro" ?
> 
> Thank you


_paro _is unemployment benefit - it's only paid for a limited period here, linked to how long you worked & how much you earned


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> no - no safety net at all if you've never lived nor worked here previously
> 
> sorry



I see...then Wikipedia is wrong stating the first sentence I wrote in this thread:



> The 'Subsidio de desempleo' is a non-contributory benefit targeted to those who no-longer qualify for the contributory benefits due to duration of unemployment or lack of contributions and is means-dependant.


 I will need to think carefully what to do.

Thanks


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes!
> 
> Hang on a minute. Look at this! This has everythiing you need to know about evrything it seem! Page 27
> http://ec.europa.eu/employment_social/empl_portal/SSRinEU/Your%20social%20security%20rights%20in%20Spain_en.pdf



Great find! :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lonely said:


> I see...then Wikipedia is wrong stating the first sentence I wrote in this thread:


Its worded badly. What it means is that when you are no longer able to qualify for paro (meaning that you have been able to claim it, but its run out), then it is possible you can claim it. But not if you've never been able to claim anything or have previously paid into the spanish system

Jo xxx


----------

